
Why do Programmers Hate Documenting? - llambda
http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=35336
======
deepak-kumar
As quoted by "David Clayworth" that programmers tend to loose the interest
after solving the problem in hand. It happens with me a lot of time.

However, I tend to write the comment and function signature when planning a
solution to a bigger problem. In comment I mostly add what I want to achieve
from the function or code block. There are more chances of putting a comment
while developing a new feature from scratch.

